# DNF



## Stitch147 (Sep 10, 2016)

DNF - did not finish or defeated not failed.
That sums up my Thames 
Path Challenge today. 
Started off well, bg level was 11.7 before I started. First 10k not too bad. Left foot started to get a bit sore on the ball of the foot. Rest stop at 14k I'll get there then have a look.
Got to rest stop, first job check blood, 6.2, start eating 1/2 of my peanut butter sarnie. Time to check left foot. Trainer off, sock off, s*** that's a lovely big red blister!!! Hobble next door to medic tent. Explain that I'm diabetic and can they check my blister. They asked me if my BG levels were ok and they said they were a bit low for carrying on, I showed them my half eaten sarnie and he was happy with that. But my foot on the other hand he wasn't happy with. They were very impressed and said it was the best they had seen so far today!!! So they administered the largest blister plaster they could find. And advised me to be very careful with it. I sat there for about 20 minutes waiting for my BG levels to come up a bit and then took the decision to not complete the remaining 14k. The main reason for this is that I am going away to Disneyland Paris in just over a weeks time and I'm taking part in the run Disney 5k. So I'm now on the train home feeling deflated and feeling like a bit of a failure. This is the first time a challenge has beaten me. 
I was doing well though, id done the first 14k in 2 hours 31 mins.


----------



## grovesy (Sep 10, 2016)

Sorry to hear you had to give up, but a large blister on the foot is a good enough reason not to continue!


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 10, 2016)

Thanks Grovesy. Its got a week to heal up now.


----------



## grovesy (Sep 10, 2016)

Good luck with healing process!


----------



## Martin Canty (Sep 10, 2016)

Congratulations for getting that far..... IMHO your foot is more important than a gong.......


----------



## Owen (Sep 10, 2016)

That 14 brilliant kilometres more than I did today. Good luck with the Disney 5k. 

14000 pats on the back.


----------



## Robin (Sep 10, 2016)

Noooo! How frustrating for you. Here's to speedy healing.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Sep 10, 2016)

Don't feel too down, DNFs are an inevitable part of doing any  kind of endurance event, especially if you have a medical condition such as diabetes. I haven't had a DNF yet but I start every event knowing that it is a possibility.


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 10, 2016)

A couple of pics. Me at the start and the reason I stopped (complete with blister plaster).


----------



## grovesy (Sep 10, 2016)

Now that looks sore and it is one hell of a one!


----------



## Ljc (Sep 10, 2016)

Owch owch owch  what a whopper you certainly don't believe in doing things by halves do you .
Please keep a very close eye on it.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 10, 2016)

You did the right thing by stopping. Well done anyway


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 10, 2016)

Still feel gutted that I couldn't finish.


----------



## Ljc (Sep 10, 2016)

You tried that is the main thing.


----------



## Amigo (Sep 10, 2016)

You took part and you did your very best Stitich. We can't do much better than that and you're a star in my eyes for having a go! 
Unfortunately the big D brings limitations and you may find that 1 week isn't enough for a blister that size to be healed sufficiently for another long run. Don't beat yourself up. Give yourself a pat on the back and get yourself a well earned drink girl!


----------



## Copepod (Sep 10, 2016)

Oh dear. NEVER wait to check a sore point on feet. Often simply adjusting socks and / or insoles does the trick. If you don't have insoles in those shoes or the ones you will be using for walking / running round Paris Disneyland, then try to get some. 
I speak from experience of preventing and treating numerous blisters, especially during 5 days and 220 miles of Dragons Back Race 2012 in Wales, but also much walking / running myself, most recently backpacking with a friend with type 1 diabetes for Scarborough to Filey section of Cleveland Way, then a day round Filey. Friend did entire Cleveland Way. Neither of us needed to treat any blisters, as we taped feet before and wore wellworn in shoes.


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 10, 2016)

Well done on making the sensible decision, and stopping.  The other half of the path is still there for next time.  Enjoy Paris.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 10, 2016)

Well done for the 14k Stitch.  Your feet are far more important.  Bonne chance for the Disney 5k.


----------



## AndBreathe (Sep 10, 2016)

It's a bump in the road and a lesson learned there Stitch.  Do you know, specifically, what caused the blister?  Did you have a wrinkled sock or a worn spot in a sock or just something like a big hike in mileage, on the day?


----------



## Radders (Sep 10, 2016)

Sounds like you made the wisest choice to me, which is a victory in itself! 14k is quite an achievement - you should be proud, I would be!


----------



## Lindarose (Sep 11, 2016)

Oh that looks so sore Stitch. You did really well doing 14k You should feel proud


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 11, 2016)

I decided to wear my old trainers on the day as I havent even taken the new ones out the box yet, it's my own fault. I didn't really check them and they were more worn out than I thought. Lesson definitely learnt. On the plus side it feels better this morning. Thanks everyone for the comments and support.


----------



## grovesy (Sep 11, 2016)

Glad it is feeling better this morning !


----------



## stephknits (Sep 11, 2016)

You definitely did the right thing stopping, so not a failure!  Here's to a fantastic, pain-free time in Disney


----------



## Bloden (Sep 11, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> A couple of pics. Me at the start and the reason I stopped (complete with blister plaster).
> View attachment 1851 View attachment 1852


That's not a blister, that's a helluva blister.  In fact, it's so big you should give it a name and charge it rent. I'm surprised you got so far! Stopping was your only option. Well done...


----------



## Northerner (Sep 11, 2016)

Ah, sorry to hear you were unable to complete, but definitely the wisest decision to stop. Some people enter these events with the idea that they will never do anything like it again, but for you this is something you want to continue to do, and do well, so huge congratulations on the 14k - no mean feat in itself, so to speak!  And I hope that everything is fully healed ready for the Disney 5k!


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Sep 11, 2016)

I know you feel gutted now but 14k is brilliant anyway! Your health (and feet) must come first so you absolutely did the right thing by stopping. Fingers crossed it heals v quickly in time for Disney!


----------



## Chris Hobson (Sep 11, 2016)

Having thought about this for a while, was the problem poor choice of footwear? Maybe you need to get hold of some good stout walking boots and do some medium distance walks with different socks to see what works best. When I did my first half marathon I was using good quality Asics running shoes. The problem was that they were pretty much clapped out and I experienced pretty bad foot pain toward the end of the run. I'm now preparing for the Hull Marathon and have three pairs of similar shoes that I use in rotation so that I can do the required amount of preparation without wearing them out. I'm not suggesting that you buy three pairs of boots, but You need to find some footwear that you know will go the distance without damaging your feet.


----------

